# [hs] Asus.com verteilt Schadsoftware [Update]



## Newsfeed (7 April 2007)

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Captain Picard (7 April 2007)

*AW: [hs] Asus.com verteilt Schadsoftware [Update]*



> Der Vorfall ist kein Einzelfall. Asus wurde in der Vergangenheit bereits
> mehrfach Opfer von derartigen Angriffen gegen seine Webserver.


Asus ist noch nie für besonders hohe Sicherheitsmaßnahmen  bekannt geworden...


----------



## Heiko (7 April 2007)

*AW: [hs] Asus.com verteilt Schadsoftware [Update]*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Asus ist noch nie für besonders hohe Sicherheitsmaßnahmen  bekannt geworden...


Und seine Notebooks nie für überragende Qualität.
Hab hier noch eins liegen, das mal sauteuer war und ab Garantieende radikal abgebaut hat...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 April 2007)

*AW: [hs] Asus.com verteilt Schadsoftware [Update]*

und ne Schüppe nachgelegt 
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/76739/


> Nicht zum ersten Mal ist auf dem Web-Server des Computer-Herstellers Asus schädlicher Code entdeckt worden. Es handelt sich um präparierte Web-Seiten, die wie viele andere den ANI-Exploit nutzen um Malware einzuschleusen


----------

